# UA Physical for new apprentice local 104



## DaveyDamage (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd say you could safely assume you have a few weeks after the interview until you have your drug screening. My reasoning is that, since it costs approximately $100 per screening, they'll only administer it to those they want to accept into the union. I'm sure that the interview and reviewing process is time consuming, so you can assume you have time to get clean. Nothing is set in stone, however - this was how mine went, three years ago, and it's up to your local how they schedule things. Remember not to "celebrate" if you're accepted and pass your drug test, though. Many contractors drug test upon hiring, as well. Best of luck, I hope things go well for you! Keep us updated.

-Dave, IBEW Local 90


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

I must say that is kinda stupid.
Just about every large employer does a piss test!


----------



## DaveyDamage (Jan 30, 2012)

jbfan said:


> I must say that is kinda stupid.
> Just about every large employer does a piss test!


So, every time you're laid off, drugs are a no-no.

Also, know that many _sites_ drug test just to be working on the premises. It's just not worth it. Especially as an apprentice (failed drug test through anybody 99% of the time = kicked out of the union), it's time to put down the bong, and pick up some pipe.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I had an interview for 2 different companies that sent me for drug tests after the interview. Hope they don't do hair or saliva tests or you may be hosed. Lay off the weed, it makes you dumb.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

I completely agree with Sparky. As an avid smoker myself for 10 years I can say with 100% certainty that you are better off without it. Granted I had one test for the Union and I am lucky enough to be with a large company in my area that doesn't drug screen. You just never know when another one might pop up and it's definitely not worth it. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Normal piss tests only test for a select few major drugs. So quit smoking weed and start dropping acid instead.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Curious what drugs do they test for in the UA's. I've heard percocet and Vicodin doesn't show up.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Curious what drugs do they test for in the UA's. I've heard percocet and Vicodin doesn't show up.




Yes it does.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Curious what drugs do they test for in the UA's. I've heard percocet and Vicodin doesn't show up.


If it's a standard pee-in-the-cup-and-read-the-label deal, then there's 5 main drugs they test for: Cannabis, cocaine, opiates, amphetamines, and PCP. If you pee in a cup and send it to a lab, they can do an expanded test on it which looks for those 5, plus several others, including most common abused prescription medications. Read this link for more info:

Drug Testing Basics


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Interesting. I just started a new shop and haven't been tested yet. I have heard our local now does the Dipstick type test that is instant. Never heard of it before. We used to have to send the specimen out to a lab somewhere to be checked.


----------

